# آيات كتاب مقدس



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

* افْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ  جِهَتِكُمْ تسالونيكي الاولة5: 16-18.*





 

*
أَمَّا أَنَا فَأُغَنِّي بِقُوَّتِكَ، وَأُرَنِّمُ بِالْغَدَاةِ  بِرَحْمَتِكَ، لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ مَلْجَأً لِي، وَمَنَاصًا فِي يَوْمِ  ضِيقِي. (مز 59 : 16)
*




 

 *
«لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا،لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي  بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ  يُكَالُ لَكُمْ.(مت 7 : 1) 

*




 

 *
الله الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ مَقَاصِيرُ الأَرْضِ، وَخَزَائِنُ الْجِبَالِ لَهُ. (مز 95 : 4)

*





 

 *
إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. (يو 15 : 7)

*




 


*وَأَكْبَرُكُمْ يَكُونُ خَادِمًا لَكُمْ. فَمَنْ يَرْفَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعْ، وَمَنْ يَضَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعْ.(مت 23 : 11و12)* 




 

*
هذَا الْبَحْرُ الْكَبِيرُ الْوَاسِعُ الأَطْرَافِ. هُنَاكَ دَبَّابَاتٌ  بِلاَ عَدَدٍ. صِغَارُ حَيَوَانٍ مَعَ كِبَارٍ. (مز 104 : 25)* 




 


*دَرِّبْنِي فِي حَقِّكَ وَعَلِّمْنِي، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ إِلهُ خَلاَصِي. إِيَّاكَ انْتَظَرْتُ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ. (مز 25 : 5)* 




 


*أَنَا دَعَوْتُكَ لأَنَّكَ تَسْتَجِيبُ لِي يَا اَللهُ. أَمِلْ أُذُنَيْكَ إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعْ كَلاَمِي. (مز 17 : 6)* 





 

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*
لِتَكُنْ أَقْوَالُ فَمِي وَفِكْرُ قَلْبِي مَرْضِيَّةً أَمَامَكَ يَا رَبُّ، صَخْرَتِي وَوَلِيِّي.(مز 19 : 14)


*




 


 *أَشْكُرُ إِلهِي عِنْدَ كُلِّ ذِكْرِي إِيَّاكُمْ (في 1 : 3)
*






 










 
*
اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ يوحنا الاولة4: 8. 
صلي معي : ايها الرب يسوع انا خاطي تعالى اسكن في حياتي وقلبي لتغيرني محبتك آمين
*




 

 *
حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحِي إِلَى رَقْصٍ لِي. حَلَلْتَ مِسْحِي وَمَنْطَقْتَنِي فَرَحًا، (مز 30 : 11)*





 

 *
الله صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَنًا فِي وَقْتِهِ، وَأَيْضًا جَعَلَ   الأَبَدِيَّةَ فِي قَلْبِهِمِ، الَّتِي بِلاَهَا لاَ يُدْرِكُ الإِنْسَانُ   الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُهُ اللهُ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ إِلَى  النِّهَايَةِ.*




 

 *بِاللهِ نَصْنَعُ بِبَأْسٍ، وَهُوَ يَدُوسُ أَعْدَاءَنَا.(مز 108 : 13)

**






حِينَئِذٍ  قَالَ لَهُ  يَسُوعُ:«اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:  لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ  تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». (مت 4:10







تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ: «وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً   أَحْبَبْتُكِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ.(إر 31 : 3






 

وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَقَفَ مَعِي وَقَوَّانِي، لِكَيْ تُتَمَّ بِي   الْكِرَازَةُ، وَيَسْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ، فَأُنْقِذْتُ مِنْ فَمِ   الأَسَدِ وَسَيُنْقِذُنِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ كُلِّ عَمَل رَدِيءٍ   وَيُخَلِّصُنِي لِمَلَكُوتِهِ السَّمَاوِيِّ. الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى   دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ تيموثاوس الثانية4: 17و18.








 أَمَا  أَمَرْتُكَ؟  تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ  الرَّبَّ  إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ».(يش 1 : 9)








فَكَانَ الرَّبُّ لِي صَرْحًا، وَإِلهِي صَخْرَةَ مَلْجَإِي. (مز 94 : 22) 







 
فِي يَوْمَ دَعَوْتُكَ أَجَبْتَنِي. شَجَّعْتَنِي قُوَّةً فِي نَفْسِي.(مز 138 : 3)






 أَدِّبِ ابْنَكَ لأَنَّ فِيهِ رَجَاءً، وَلكِنْ عَلَى إِمَاتَتِهِ لاَ تَحْمِلْ نَفْسَكَ. (أم 19 : 18)







لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا.(أف 2 : 10)






 
وَلكِنْ لِيَطْلُبْ بِإِيمَانٍ غَيْرَ مُرْتَابٍ الْبَتَّةَ، لأَنَّ   الْمُرْتَابَ يُشْبِهُ مَوْجًا مِنَ الْبَحْرِ تَخْبِطُهُ الرِّيحُ   وَتَدْفَعُهُ.فَلاَ يَظُنَّ ذلِكَ الإِنْسَانُ أَنَّهُ يَنَالُ شَيْئًا   مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ.رَجُلٌ ذُو رَأْيَيْنِ هُوَ مُتَقَلْقِلٌ فِي جَمِيعِ   طُرُقِهِ.  (يع 1 : 6-8[/B]







 احْمَدُوا إِلهَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.(مز 136 : 26







وَلْيَمْلأْكُمْ إِلهُ الرَّجَاءِ كُلَّ سُرُورٍ وَسَلاَمٍ فِي الإِيمَانِ، لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.(رو 15 : 13[/


SIZE]







 «طُوبَى   لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.طُوبَى   لِلْحَزَانَى، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. (مت 5 : 3و4)
 *


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*
نصعد بهتاف وصوت البوق 
ومسيحنا بيلاقينا
ننشد على طول نهتف ونقول
 مجدا لك يا فادينا

وتناهى الليل تناهى 
وتقارب النهار 
وعريسنا جاى ياخذنا نستوطن الديار*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

​ *أمين تعال يايسوع يامسيحنا تعال
أرواحنا بتناديك 
حقق وعدك أبسط لطفك
دة شعبك مستنيك*




 
*
وتناهى الليل تناهى وقارب النهار
ومسيحنا جاى ياخذنا نستوطن الديار* 
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

[url=http://www.0zz0.com]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​​


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2011)

رووعه 
تسلم ايدك 
 مرسي كتير على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرب يبارك
مرورك الراااائع
شكراا جداا*​


----------

